# Been in Kuwait almost a month



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

Hey guys, i've been in Kuwait for a month now. Not too bad here. Air Force feeds me well and thats all i ask for. When i got off the plane it was over 120 degrees! felt like my wife's blow dryer in my face all day. I got 3 and half months to go and I'll be fishing back in jersey again. This desert tan land is a lil depressing though. Just wanted to say whats up and good fishing to you all.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Thanks for stopping in. And thanks for your service to our country. Here's to fishing in Jersey soon!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*glad to hear from ya*

great to hear from ya dude. Glad all is well. gettin ready for the beach buggy tournament next month in North Wildwood. Hurry up and get home soon.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

XrayLima,

Good to see you are doing well!! Hope you get home safely.. Many of our brothers and sisters wont but hope you do... Keep the hope alive and you will be chasing the linesides sooner than you think..

Thank you for serving.. Wish I was still in..
Rich


----------



## saltdog (Aug 26, 2007)

take care and get home safe, once again thanks for serving


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

Theres NO fish to catch in that sand over there!! Thanks for your time and be safe


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

after the netters came by we had a dead sea over here too!
Back in '78 in Saudi during Rammadan we had no mail for a month nor emails, then again our mail was private ..so how are the cats and dogs over there- friendly as the folks? 
Be well


----------



## timinator (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks for serving, get home safe!


----------

